# Tank is Scratching my Mod



## MilkDromeda (3/9/15)

I hope some of you can give me a tip with this one. I have the IPV D2 with a Kanger Subtank Mini, what I have noticed is that the tank is scratching the mod at the 510 connection. Now I know this is common or atleast I have seen it happen on a lot of mods, is there a solution? I thought of using a sticker of sorts to prevent this.


----------



## Riaz (3/9/15)

Hi @MilkDromeda 

Check out this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/9/15)

clear vynl wrap cut to size is your best bet


----------



## MilkDromeda (3/9/15)

Thanks @Riaz, exactly what I was looking for.

Will test a few materials and see what works best for me.


----------



## Andre (3/9/15)

The IPV D2 has an adjustable screw inside the 510 connection. Just unscrew it far enough to leave a tiny space between your mod and atomizer.


----------



## MilkDromeda (3/9/15)

As some reviewers stated the 510 connection is spring loaded but if you turn the screw you can strip the connection from the solder, how accurate this is I do not know.

Although why would it have the ability to turn the connection with a tool if it was not intended for this purpose.


----------



## capetocuba (3/9/15)

BhavZ said:


> clear vynl wrap cut to size is your best bet


What is vynl bro? Is that new age vape stuff


----------



## MilkDromeda (3/9/15)

Here a few pictures of the 510 connection in the IPV4s, supposedly the same or close to the IPV D2.

Pictures taken from this thread, post number #1778. I hope that is allowed.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (3/9/15)

That's a sx mini not IPV4s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iPWN (3/9/15)

I would not try adjust the 510 pin , it is spring loaded not meant to be adjusted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (3/9/15)

This is what I did for a buddy of mine.. Carbon Fibre Vinyl Wrap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MilkDromeda (3/9/15)

SX Mini, excuse the mistake there.

@iPWN What I thought, going to go with the material method to prevent scratches.


----------



## MilkDromeda (3/9/15)

@skola That looks awesome, where did you find the wrap, every time I wanted to buy some you need to buy in large quantities.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/9/15)

i just use the wide cellotape


----------



## skola (3/9/15)

MilkDromeda said:


> @skola That looks awesome, where did you find the wrap, every time I wanted to buy some you need to buy in large quantities.


This, I acquired from a friend of mine but you can find it at a China Mall. I see that you're in Cape Town but I'm sure there's a China Mall there? You can get a meter for like 20 bucks.


----------



## Andre (3/9/15)

MilkDromeda said:


> As some reviewers stated the 510 connection is spring loaded but if you turn the screw you can strip the connection from the solder, how accurate this is I do not know.
> 
> Although why would it have the ability to turn the connection with a tool if it was not intended for this purpose.


Ah, that is a good question. Was not even aware it was spring loaded. It is! Did turn the screw with good effect, but will now desist as a precautionary measure - thanks for confirming the risk @iPWN. I have some clear Vinyl somewhere - shall stick that on.


----------



## Ohmen (3/9/15)

This is how I prevent scratches on my mod. I fit a rubber o-ring on the 510 thread then the tank doesn't screw down completely.

I tried using @Marzuq anti vandal disc but it was restricting my airflow a bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/9/15)

capetocuba said:


> What is vynl bro? Is that new age vape stuff


Bru where have you been? That stuff came out like last month dude.. its basically old news now..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (3/9/15)

Have to start doing this - I'm not too pedantic about mod scratches but if they can be avoided, why not


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (3/9/15)

I personally don't care about the scratches. The scratch will be 22mm, and your tank will cover it at all times. Unless you using a tank that's less than 22mm in diameter. So I don't care if I buy someone's mod with an atty scar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (3/9/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I personally don't care about the scratches. The scratch will be 22mm, and your tank will cover it at all times. Unless you using a tank that's less than 22mm in diameter. So I don't care if I buy someone's mod with an atty scar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah - seems some people really can't stand it though


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (3/9/15)

method1 said:


> Yeah - seems some people really can't stand it though


I saw someone returned your evic vt coz of a scratch  the scratch becomes invisible once you put your atty on lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MilkDromeda (3/9/15)

So I phoned Maizys that stocks all sorts of products, I used them before when I needed perspex. They only sell in 1m by 1.3m pieces at R450+. I asked if they have off cuts but to no avail. So they gave me the number to a signage company that bought from them in this week and I phoned them and they had cut offs, went to collect it soon after. They were quite generous with the amount they gave me, did not pay a cent. See photos for results.

Thanks again for all the help.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (3/9/15)

I bought wrap at china town. They've by a huge variety of colors. It was R13 for 1x1m if I remember correctly lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (3/9/15)

skola said:


> This is what I did for a buddy of mine.. Carbon Fibre Vinyl Wrap.
> View attachment 34975


@skola and @Marzug have the best solution imo I would not screw w/ my 510.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

